# [YouTube] Heroes of Sand (8-finger tapping) by me



## Rachmaninoff (Sep 21, 2008)

TONS of mistakes, but o well.
Comments r welcome.


----------



## Naren (Sep 21, 2008)

Very nice.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome on very many levels.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## gaunten (Sep 22, 2008)

again, nice work


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow nice playing bro, do you want to post a thread with pics of that guitar please?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome man, I love this song.


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 4, 2008)

angra rocks! good job on it man, I cant get it that clean.


----------



## hide (Nov 22, 2008)

nice!


----------



## silentrage (Nov 23, 2008)

how did you get such a nice touch tone? share plz


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 24, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## teelguitars (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 29, 2008)

Awesome job! I wish I could do that!


----------



## Minoin (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice dude!Though I play it a bit different, I like your skills! Incredible guitarist Kiko Loureiro!


----------

